# Viking Lines place newbuild order for cruise ferry with STX Turku



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

This order comes as a relief to the Turku workforce since RCI's Allure o/t Seas is almost ready for delivery and the yard faced an empty orderbook...

http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/news/2010...ip_order_with_turku_stx_shipyard_2086920.html


----------

